# Brahms Clarinet Quintet



## Triplets

Wonderful music. My first recording was the Naxos recording. I've since added some discs by heavy hitters--Stoltzman, Frost, Collins-but I keep returning to the Naxos disc.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

You've just given me my next piece to listen to so thanks for that! I've only really listened to his symphonies and I love them so now I'll get a chance to start exploring the rest of his music.


----------



## Art Rock

My second favourite piece of chamber music (after Schubert's string quintet). Beautiful autumnal mood.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Absolutely wonderful piece.

Also check out Mozart's Clarinet Quintet.

And slightly more obscurely - Coleridge-Taylor composed a wonderful Clarinet Quintet. Recorded by the Nash Ensemble


----------



## PeterF

Yes, the Brahms and Mozart Clarinet Quintes are both wonderful.
I have and enjoy the Brahms by these 4 clarinet players.
Neidich, Moraques, Fageus and Leister

If you like clarinet quintets, my suggestion is to also listen to the one by Weber.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Brahms certainly gave good clarinet. His Trio and the Sonatas- all late works like the Quintet - are beauts as well.


----------



## hpowders

Check out the Boston Symphony Chamber Players with the late great former principal clarinetist of the Boston Symphony, Harold Wright.


----------



## Haydn man

I do not know this but will attempt to rectify this error via Spotify


----------



## Manxfeeder

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm still looking for an ultimate recording of this piece.


----------



## Triplets

Haydn man said:


> I do not know this but will attempt to rectify this error via Spotify


You're in for a treat...


----------



## Triplets

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'm still looking for an ultimate recording of this piece.


I discovered the recording from the Naxos recording with the no name Hungarian Musicians, recorded in a cramped acoustic 30 years ago. As I indicated in the OP I keep buying versions by the superstars but keep returning to the Naxos recording


----------



## GKC

Well, I just got thru listening to this before I came into the den to watch an NBA game (mute on) and see what's cookin' on Talk Classical.

Thea King on a Hyperion LP. 

Anybody heard the Eddie Daniels recording of this? And could you list your favorite recording(s)?


----------



## almc

Anyone, caring about this composition should listen to Karl Leister in Nimbus ...

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Nimbus/NI5515


----------



## Ukko

I consider the quintet to be Brahms' most accessible chamber music featuring the clarinet. The sonatas are mood pieces, and the listener needs to be susceptible to the mood. Whatever the trio is, it doesn't work for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

GKC said:


> Anybody heard the Eddie Daniels recording of this? And could you list your favorite recording(s)?


I have it because of a friend who swore by it. It's very good.


----------



## Dirge

I'm a big fan of the 1994 recording by Charles Neidich and the Juilliard Quartet on Sony (reissued by Newton). It's a moderately paced, tightly knit, highly wrought affair that stresses formal integrity and balance of forces, refusing to treat the work as a clarinet showcase with four subservient strings providing a pleasant backdrop. This is accomplished not by the clarinetist in any way downplaying his role but by the string quartet upping its game and making a true quintet of it.

Neidich's playing is as scrupulous and intelligent as it could be, yet it's elegant and eloquent and not at all fussy or affected. He balances the soloist vs. teammate aspects of his part ideally, producing a clean, beautifully rounded tone that confidently stands out from or seamlessly blends in with the strings as necessary. There are clarinetists who play with more conspicuous bravura and produce a more voluptuous sound, but none execute better than Neidich-and his interplay and coordination with the quartet is fascinating in and of itself, with an engaging sense of give and take that often goes missing in more one-sided accounts wherein the clarinetist isn't matched or challenged (in an encouraging way) by the string quartet.

For their part, the Juilliard members play with a level of focus and involvement that makes other quartets sound like they're merely along for the ride, and the acceptance and integration of Neidich into the fold is complete. As a result, the work here sounds substantially more holistic/synergistic and quintet-like (rather than mini clarinet concerto-like) than I've otherwise heard, with more cumulative and lasting impact. I'm not generally a fan of the digital-era Juilliard Quartet, but the group sounds great here (and on the coupled accounts of the three string quartets by Brahms, which are works that I'm not so fond of).

Although the general feel of the proceedings is more abstract and less "autumnal" than usual, it's no less beautiful or affecting for it, and there's a teeming inner life found here that brings a whole nother dimension into play for the listener. If you mostly just want to wallow in the warm autumnal glow of the music-not that there's anything wrong with that, mind you-there are other, perhaps better, options; if, on the other hand, you want to listen _into_ the music and wallow in its intricate inner workings/dialogue, there aren't better options that I know of. The recorded sound is first class, with beautifully judged instrumental balances.

https://play.spotify.com/album/5jusFoHdYm90KJL6nEEDMN


----------



## Ukko

GKC said:


> Well, I just got thru listening to this before I came into the den to watch an NBA game (mute on) and see what's cookin' on Talk Classical.
> 
> Thea King on a Hyperion LP.
> 
> Anybody heard the Eddie Daniels recording of this? And could you list your favorite recording(s)?


My favorites are those by my favorite clarinetists - Wright and Leister.


----------



## GKC

Would that be Harold Wright? I have his Brahms C. sonatas and love them. Did not know he recorded the quintet.


----------



## GKC

Well, I'll have to get this one. Have already got too many, but that's OK.


----------



## Ukko

GKC said:


> Would that be Harold Wright? I have his Brahms C. sonatas and love them. Did not know he recorded the quintet.


It's mentioned above; with fellow BSO members.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1964.

View attachment 65158


----------



## DiesIraeCX

This recording hasn't steered me wrong! All of the performances are quite good. Now I just need a good recording of the Sextets.

Brahms: The Complete Quintets by the Berlin Philharmonic Octet


----------



## aajj

PeterF said:


> Yes, the Brahms and Mozart Clarinet Quintes are both wonderful.
> I have and enjoy the Brahms by these 4 clarinet players.
> Neidich, Moraques, Fageus and Leister
> 
> If you like clarinet quintets, my suggestion is to also listen to the one by Weber.


Leister with the Brandis Quartet is a beautiful recording.

Another excellent clarinet quintet i recently discovered, thanks to this forum, is Reger's.


----------



## aajj

DiesIraeVIX said:


> This recording hasn't steered me wrong! All of the performances are quite good. *Now I just need a good recording of the Sextets.
> *
> Brahms: The Complete Quintets by the Berlin Philharmonic Octet


I don't have much else to compare it to, but the recordings by the Raphael Ensemble of the Sextets on Hyperion are excellent.


----------



## hpowders

Harold Wright recorded the two Brahms Clarinet Sonatas with Harris Goldsmith on piano.

His Boston Symphony Chamber Players recordings are all fantastic, including the Mozart Clarinet Quintet as well as the Brahms Clarinet Quintet.


----------



## Triplets

I haven't heard Wright's Brahms recording. He is a legendary and revered player, but I have found his Mozart Quintet recordings (I think I've heard two of them) to be a bit slow and to genial. Of course, those traits might be a plus in the Brahms...


----------



## realmassy

Not sure if has been mentioned but the Pacifica Quartet recording with Anthony McGill on Cedille is first class.


----------



## Xaltotun

I used to really hate this piece for a long time, but now I realize it was all because I had only heard a recording that I really did not like. A fuzzy, schmalzy, sentimental... almost an _autoerotic_ feeling on that recording... like you love yourself so much that you're shedding tears, it's so sad and wonderful to love yourself. But recently I heard another recording and fell in love with the piece immediately.


----------



## Avey

Xaltotun said:


> I used to really hate this piece for a long time, but now I realize it was all because I had only heard a recording that I really did not like. A fuzzy, schmalzy, sentimental... almost an _autoerotic_ feeling on that recording... like you love yourself so much that you're shedding tears, it's so sad and wonderful to love yourself. But recently I heard another recording and fell in love with the piece immediately.


Well, I may not understand how you feel precisely, but I do sympathize with the falling in love with the piece in itselt -- that is, the music and sound. Brahms was the first composer I felt attracted to. That is, the first writer whose music impressed upon my mind. Whenever I hear him, I think of the first few months I was fully comprehending classical music.

So, yeah, beside that: The _Clarinet Quintet_, at this moment, lies right beside the other preeminent works in his repertoire. For me, that is the *Third Symphony*, *The Fantasien* -- and *this* piece.


----------



## jegreenwood

PeterF said:


> Yes, the Brahms and Mozart Clarinet Quintes are both wonderful.
> I have and enjoy the Brahms by these 4 clarinet players.
> Neidich, Moraques, Fageus and Leister
> 
> If you like clarinet quintets, my suggestion is to also listen to the one by Weber.


I have Leister/Amadeus, Leister/Berlin Soloists, Fageus, Eddie Daniels, and Berlin Phil Octet. A great work. The other three Brahms clarinet works are also worthy of ones time. While the trio can seem a bit distant on first listen it will grow on you. Brahms said he preferred it to the quintet.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1964.
> 
> View attachment 65158


This one, hands down :tiphat:


----------



## Bayreuth

I bought a couple of months ago this CD of the Double Concerto by the Capuçon brothers, which also includes the Clarinet Quintet









Let me tell you folks, while the Double Concerto is just OK, the Clarinet Quintet with Paul Mayer has surprised me and I've been listening to it a lot recently


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

For me, Karl Leister is the master when it comes to this marvelous work. A couple of listeners have singled out his performance with the Brandis Quartet on Nimbus. It is an especially nostalgic interpretation. He has also recorded this piece several other times. I believe his finest reading is with the Leipzig String Quartet on the MD&G label. Everything seems to fall wonderfully into place.


----------



## JACE

My "go to" recording of this work is by *Keith Puddy* and the *Delmé String Quartet*. It was released on IMP (UK) and MCA (USA).

















I also enjoy Leister's recording with the Brandis Quartet.

Brahms' Op. 115 is perhaps my very favorite chamber work by _any_ composer. Absolutely gorgeous music.


----------



## Rhinotop

The 2nd movement is so melancholic, beautiful, it shows like a resignation mood


----------



## Mal

DiesIraeCX said:


> This recording hasn't steered me wrong! All of the performances are quite good. Now I just need a good recording of the Sextets.
> 
> Brahms: The Complete Quintets by the Berlin Philharmonic Octet


I'm listening to this at the moment. I like it! Good playing, well recorded, can't see anyone being disappointed with this.


----------



## jegreenwood

Mal said:


> I'm listening to this at the moment. I like it! Good playing, well recorded, can't see anyone being disappointed with this.


I have that as part of a box set of the complete Brahms chamber music that Philips released - I believe for the centenary of his death. Haven't listened to it in some time.


----------



## majlis

. Rare and great version IMHO.


----------



## hpowders

It's not my favorite Brahms chamber work, but my preferred performance is with Harold Wright, principal Boston Symphony Clarinetist back in the Munch days performing with the Boston Symphony Chamber players.


----------

